# Leaf Blower Bargin £10



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi all 

As per a recent thread perhaps you may have missed, B&Q have an offer on a leaf blower for £10!! Bought mine today at B&Q Bridgend and they had probably at least 10 left at 3'oclock . Not used it yet but some of the guys who have, said its a bargin. I know a few of you guys live local to Bridgend so hopefuly this helps. 

Cheers all.:wave: 

By the way they also have little 1 ltr garden sprayer for a quid. I find them great for diluting APC and QD etc. Good weather this weekend guys so happy detailing.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Got one  Amazing for £10.

Just insane really. Great Buy


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thomas-182 said:


> Got one  Amazing for £10.
> 
> Just insane really. Great Buy


Great!

Can't wait to use it tommorrow and wake up the neighbours!


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

I've seen this too, great bargain, really tempted but i think our lass would leave me if i bought one for drying the car!


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

they are a great peace of kit even at full RRP,and yes the neighbours think i'm crazy walking round the car with it :lol:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I got one today too, but not opened the box yet, did it come with that great bit hoover hose as well?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Just opened mine.

It doesn't come with the tubing and the hoover attachment at the end.

xlfive where did you get the extra bits?

Just turned it on Sh1t it's loud. Nearly took my head off. No way you can use this discretly. Something else for the neighbours to talk about.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> Got one  Amazing for £10.
> 
> Just insane really. Great Buy


Which one the cost of it being 10 quid or the fact you bought it to dry your car :lol:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Just opened mine.
> 
> It doesn't come with the tubing and the hoover attachment at the end.
> 
> ...


You could start off sweeping leaves and then discretely start drying the car when no one is looking!! :lol:


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

shame its not cordless


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

You were 5 miles from my house and you didnt even come to visit me


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


> You were 5 miles from my house and you didnt even come to visit me


:lol: I noticed you in Bridgend and Huw aswell. I'm a newbie so abit shy!. well have to meet up tho share some ideas. I work in Bridgend two days a week and only live just off Juction 34.

Hope to meet up soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

You noticed me? How come everyone sees me but i miss everyone else grrr


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


> You noticed me? How come everyone sees me but i miss everyone else grrr


Probably because you've got a face you couldn't get tired of slapping.:lol: :thumb: I've started to use my othwer car on Saturdays now I know you frequent close to where I work.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I cant find one anywhere, all out of stock and i did try cos nottingham B&Q and Swindon B&Q were out.


----------

